# How did we get this little one?



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Check out the odd ball in the group... NO clue how those marking came along...


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Do not know but lovely chicks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet little oddball though.


----------



## lblum (Sep 9, 2012)

Very cute little one


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

What is their breed?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a little game bird, isn't it? That is the markings (the one that looks like a chipmunk) that one of mine had, and it was the most beautiful game!


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

hollyosborn said:


> Check out the odd ball in the group... NO clue how those marking came along...


It looks like a Welsummer chick.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

hollyosborn said:


> Check out the odd ball in the group... NO clue how those marking came along...


Are you referring to the "chipmonk" striped chick???

Very common in RIR, Buckeyes and some American Games!!!

Here is a pic of some chicks I hatched this week....they are Buckeyes and American Games;









Most of the Buckeyes are "rusty" colored but one just under the white square lable on the back of the brooder has a "chipmonk" stripe....the others that are marked like this are American Games!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Chickencrumpet said:


> It looks like a Welsummer chick.


Welsummer's or other Black Breasted Red colored breeds will throw these "chipmonk" stripes, too!!!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like a RIR chick to me!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

MatthewBK said:


> Looks like a RIR chick to me!


that makes two of us who mentioned RIR....maybe we need to conduct a poll and see what it grows into?!?!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great idea! Place yer bets!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

That could be fun!


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

GUESS WHAT.... cutest little RIR gal!!!! with NO comb!......


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I am leaning toward Welsummer and Buckeye. I raise American Game and have not yet seen a chick like this. I have had several like this one in the pic, but your chick's marking are alot lighter.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

hollyosborn said:


> GUESS WHAT.... cutest little RIR gal!!!! with NO comb!......


Based on what you said about the comb, I think it's a Buckeye. I have raised RIRs as well and never had a chick colored like this, but there are many varieties of RIR so I could be wrong.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

oh thats a cute baby!!!!... awesome.. thanks guys... its amazing the colors you get!!! I had one Roo that was all white... and had a brown mane around his neck.. and two tail feathers that always stuck up in the air.. we called him Peace!.... he was a hatching with the gorgeous roo in the 1st pic... we ate him though.. I KNOW. I KNOW.. but we raise for food here lol


----------

